# Prazipro dosage question



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey guys, so i bought some prazipro and treated my tank because my caribe have some black spots on them etc.. Anyways my question is how often do i repeat the treatment. It says that 1 dosage is good for 5-7 days. This is my first time using prazipro so i want to know how most of you out there are using it


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

I dont think prazipro will treat black spot disease. They generally go away themselves. It does take quite awhile. They can not complete their life cycle in the home aquarium so they die off.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I would follow the instructions as they are printed on the label.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> I would follow the instructions as they are printed on the label.


thats a given. but i wanted to know what others are doing and if they are doing anything different


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

soon2breed said:


> I would follow the instructions as they are printed on the label.


thats a given. but i wanted to know what others are doing and if they are doing anything different
[/quote]

....

nothing

Black spot goes away with time.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

For intestinal worms I let the fish rest a week to 2 weeks after the first treatment then I treat again after a big water change. This way the parasites life cycle is completely treated.

Good luck.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Good water conditions, plenty of water changes, filtration, up temperature alittle bit, and some aquarium salt. Then add in time and you'll be good to go after awhile like Exodus said.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

i treated my both my rhoms and sanchezi just once, seening tthe fish were only a few inches at that time, also i just used the directions on the back nothing special prazi pro is safe for your fish so no need to half dose it or anythign


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

im a firm beleiver in salt. Raise the temp a little and add some salt. Prazi pro mainly deals with internal things.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

thanks guys, exodus dont worry i believe you and i know that in time the black spots will disappear. I was just wondering about prazipro anyways. Thanks to all


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Prazi should be treated at least twice 1 week apart. If you have enough for 3 treatments each a week apart this will assure of wiping out the life cycle.


----------

